# Cpt 51597, 38770, 57107, & 50820



## coders_rock! (May 10, 2011)

51597 - Pelvic exenteration, complete, for vesical, prostatic or urethral malignancy, with removal of bladder and ureteral transplantations, with or without hysterectomy and/or abdominoperineal resection of rectum and colon and colostomy, or any combination thereof 

38770 - Pelvic lymphadenectomy, including external iliac, hypogastric, and obturator nodes (separate procedure) 

57107 -Vaginectomy, partial removal of vaginal wall; with removal of paravaginal tissue (radical vaginectomy)

50820 - Ureteroileal conduit (ileal bladder), including intestine anastomosis (Bricker operation)

Fidelis Medicaid is denying 38770
**Per CCI, 50820 is bundled to 51597, no modifier allowed.

Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thank you,


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (May 13, 2011)

38770 is designated seperate procedure.  Maybe a -59 will work?


----------



## coders_rock! (May 13, 2011)

Actually, I'm more concerned with 51597 & 38770. 

Per CCI, there are no bundling issues. Payer is denying 38770 as bundled to 51597? 

Do you agree or disagree?


----------

